# Craftsman DYT 4000 Trans Problem



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, I have a new treasure and need help. I acquired a mower
Craftsman DYT 4000
18.5 HP
Automatic Transmission
Model: 917.273649
The mower has 73 hrs on it and the transmission is supposed to be bad. In lowest forward(at fast idle) it moves ok, as I move the shifter to a higher position it starts to jerk and begins to sound as if gears have teeth missing or they are not meshing properly, like it is not all the way in gear. Reverse does the same thing but is not as noticeable. Is this thing junk already. Thanks in advance. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That appears to be a 2-piece trans, a hydro mated to a final-drive gear box. You'll have to determine where the noise is coming from - hydros CAN make mechanical noises when bad, but not usually - they'll usually groan. I'd suggest putting it up on jackstands and have someone operate it while you listen, being careful not to get near the tire treads! (or pull the tires for safety)


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks paulr44
I did find it is a Peerless H2000-006a 41240053 
I thought I would start checking like you suggested, a step at a time, after doing some searching on the net it seems there is a repair kit for this H2000 listed as part # 799632, however I have no idea if it is for this type problem or something else. I do all my work in the back yard so this project could carry over till next spring. But it's a 04 or 05 model that looks like it is brand new, not even any dirt or oil on the engine just grass clippings. Bought it for $100(from the rich part of town). Have a good one. Geo


----------

